# Hey guys my coffee roasting company in now online



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

We are a small coffee roasting company based in Suffolk

my coffee is so smooth that Michael Jackson would have loved it!

-- link removed --


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Have you contacted @Glenn regarding advertising?

I won't buy coffee with a best before date, so begs the question do you roast these yourself? If so, why isn't there a roasted on date?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Have you contacted @Glenn regarding advertising?
> 
> I won't buy coffee with a best before date, so begs the question do you roast these yourself? If so, why isn't there a roasted on date?


It may have a cooked by date on it...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What does Mr Bean know about roasting? I always thought he was an idiot tv character so rather than install any degree of confidence and make me want to buy your product, I rather expect it to be poor and when questioned over it representing the name and standards of the company, the answer would be, well, what do you expect!

I hope that whoever did your marketing in the planning stage really came up with some good rationale as I am blowed if I can see it! Oh, and

Visit our online shop and buy yourself the bests coffee beans today

should be best I think, but there again, if it was written by Mr Bean it is quite allowable!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm all for people starting up their own business but I think you might have got ahead of yourself a touch here.

Your site has grammatical errors, doesn't give any real detail about your coffee other than country of origin and generally looks very amateur. This site could be a great source of customers but I'd suggest you might have missed a trick here I'm afraid


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mrbeanscoffee said:


> We are a small coffee roasting company based in Suffolk
> 
> my coffee is so smooth that Michael Jackson would have loved it!


Well I don't know if you will ever come back to read this post...but.

Your website mentions "cooking coffee"...no you "roast coffee"

"Visit our online shop and buy yourself the bests coffee beans today"...you mean best don't you?

My advice for a beginner would be to use tried and tested methods, before heading to the giddy heights of developing your "own" technique. It takes a while to learn to roast coffee and after 5 years of larger than little home roasters...perhaps you can start to develop your own technique.

Some advice on the coffees and the marketing improvements you could make.

1. You have no Brazilian coffee, this is like a bakery that doesn't sell bread. it's also a useful coffee to form the base of many blends and you should have a good Brazilian in stock, nip out and get yourself a nice yellow Bourbon or a good Daterra.

2. You need to have a bit more information about your coffees. Is it Peru Elimbari, is it EP or tripple picked, is the Costa a Tarrazu is it SHG or SHB, what's the Colombian, it could be anything e.g. average Supremo, or cheaper excelso, or perhaps it's esperanza or a Geisha variety (although i doubt it).

3. Your prices are quite high for coffees that are not well defined and your presumably limited experience

4. I would recommend *using the same beans and ground that's in the bag pictured in photos,* rather than setting up the same coffee and standing a different bag in front of it each time.#

5. You talk about caring for the environment, try filling the pouches e.g. 250g, 500g and 1kg pouches,....fill em right up and save packaging. I don't usually see 200g pouches sold by the bag companies....but I think the less packaging we can use the better.

Hope the feedback helps and don't forget to contact Glenn to advertise, he is a nice guy and can always use the money to help run the forum.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I love this forum.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice to see a new roaster. As your prices for a 1kg bag are not particularly cheap, it might be worth throwing out some small samples to forum members?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I was going to pull this post when I first saw it, but thought they could use the feedback and give them a chance (if they ever come back). At least they haven't come on to post a link to their local decorator..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

In the spirit of constructive criticism the suggested recipe on the packaging could do with some refinement.

'1 to 2 heaped tablespoons of ground coffee per cup of boiling water' is extremely vague especially considering the espresso machine also on the label.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Also, and I add this as constructive criticism, putting the same photo's of beans / ground coffee for each 3 is pointless at best and misleading at worst which when you add in the variation of grind size on both what assume to be french press and filter doesn't sell your grinding ability well (how well do you think the coffee will extract from the iceberg sized lump in the coarser grind photo?)

I suspect this forum is not your target audience (200g is mean) or you really have not thought through your business plan. For the sake of the larger public take the advice that has been freely offered on here to improve your offering; you might not like what has been said but is all solid advice from people that have or are roasting coffee to a much higher level than you are currently presenting yourself (note, presenting).

Would I be correct in assuming, based on your purchase size options that buying anything other than 200g gets you multiple bags of 200g? If so you are not only adding to ever increasing problem of what to do with foil lined bags (unless you using very expensive bio-degradable, in which case crow about it!) once used and adding expense to your selling in larger quantities by not utilising one larger bag at close to the same price as your smaller bag ?

John


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

johnealey said:


> Also, and I add this as constructive criticism, putting the same photo's of beans / ground coffee for each 3 is pointless at best and misleading at worst which when you add in the variation of grind size on both what assume to be french press and filter doesn't sell your grinding ability well (how well do you think the coffee will extract from the iceberg sized lump in the coarser grind photo?)
> 
> I suspect this forum is not your target audience (200g is mean) or you really have not thought through your business plan. For the sake of the larger public take the advice that has been freely offered on here to improve your offering; you might not like what has been said but is all solid advice from people that have or are roasting coffee to a much higher level than you are currently presenting yourself (note, presenting).
> 
> ...


Had 200g bags from a few roasters & don't really have a problem with them as they tend to come in letterbox friendly packaging.

Agree that larger quantities should be in single bags from both a environmental & cost reasoning. Who knows, perhaps they already are.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

It would appear from the photo's on their site that they are using std 250g kraft bags so stand by my comment of mean especially when you multiply the cost up to get £29.95 a kilo when you can get very high quality beans from the like of Foundry (e.g. Rocko Mountain £28.50) and HasBean for less per kilo with an awful lot more provenance as well.

Whilst am not enamoured with Roasters going to 200g std bags (227's get my grip) I understand that sometimes it is done so that it brings it down to a reasonable price for something a little more exotic (where the kilo price remains the same).

These beans are not ringing that kind of bell with me so unless the "cooking" process involves some form of gold plated kettle incanted over by an ancient Ethiopian Coptic priest that is only reachable by hand rowed boat during the rainy season, am not seeing anything to justify either price or sizing.

Of course, we could all be wrong....

John

P.s. jumping off soap box now and going back to roasting, harrumph


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

The image on the OP's web site rang bells.

It is in common use over the www.

https://www.google.com/search?tbs=sbi:AMhZZivzO2dO2bya-yaRkZxj3b_1ZJrtz_1VIP6mT3frvMolw6izGGech_1GWYCsey6_1oS4XkZeYR3eKqqF_1c9apUodgVZjz4hHHCF-IWDtEHuGELzkGx71pbOXKzWAFOvJ5Ax3nlkbDv1DonIgeYuU4l40Blkey0NCnRqMNhkLcKmfr3g8P1pvxpET9I_1Nbv-vdy6xhnblkKLz9JSWcFdhGoNFy7y8TasfPqvkQvYtGiW9sV5P81tnPenx-D7dJAI-Co1jHvBMbGhQxMN1ZVkW4PmkH17pYfDVmAOistreQfoD27nFaeJ9xANgccMbmurpS6TFqZ6uIegyhQwPMqIepBpbAN2FA3ORrQ&hl=en-GB

Scroll down.

A lack of an actual physical address/contact numbers etc is also of concern?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't think will will ever see the poster again, he is probably spamming as many places as possible with little interest in the community or his customers. I love to hear of new roasters starting up, but only the ones who really care about what they are doing and are eager to produce a quality product. People in it for a quick buck...I'm not so keen.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Errr no T&C's, no address, no clear indication of postage fees, and the rest of it.

Oh well . . .


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Wondering if it might be a good idea for a mod to break the link before someone gets caught out. All it'd take is only reading the first post.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

He just posted!!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jony said:


> He just posted!!


Almost a carbon copy of his first post!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> Almost a carbon copy of his first post!


well proof my thoughts were correct, no interest in the forum, coffee, the people, just his business and making money. If he had any real interest he would have read the replies to his first post. Hopefully mods will now simply ban, before a 3rd spam. i'm not a mod, but that's what I would do.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Is this the same MrBean. Came across it while searching eBay for Costa beans!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Costa-Rica-Coffee-A-full-bodied-and-flavourful-coffee-227g-908g-/272674023297


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Is this the same MrBean. Came across it while searching eBay for Costa beans!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Costa-Rica-Coffee-A-full-bodied-and-flavourful-coffee-227g-908g-/272674023297


Don't think so. The packaging is different & the ebay link you provided despatches from London not Suffolk.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MildredM said:


> Is this the same MrBean. Came across it while searching eBay for Costa beans!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Costa-Rica-Coffee-A-full-bodied-and-flavourful-coffee-227g-908g-/272674023297


No the guy on e-bay is in feltham London, if you look at the coffees they have a best before and use by date (around 11 months...wow). There is an order number on the bag and it's the same for each type of bean he sells. This means he probably orders it from someone like James Gourmet Coffee, or another roaster that roasts for own brands. he then resells, I doubt he roasts the coffee himself. in fairness he doesn't claim to roast. Unfortunately this sort of reseller adds no value, only cost into the value chain.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Well, this Mr Bean then


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Well, this Mr Bean then


If only. Chances are he'd accidentally roast the best coffee you've ever tasted.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

mmmm coffee as smooth as Michael Jackson


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> mmmm coffee as smooth as Michael Jackson


At least we're forewarned it's gonna be 'Bad'


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> In the spirit of constructive criticism the suggested recipe on the packaging could do with some refinement.
> 
> '1 to 2 heaped tablespoons of ground coffee per cup of boiling water' is extremely vague especially considering the espresso machine also on the label.


Mind you, if you're in a rush in the morning this is the way to make it, especially if the ground coffee is out of a jar and carefully vacuum packed.... ( I think I saw it in a film once, with very hot if not not boiling water out of the hot water tap).


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, since they aren't keen on forum interaction except for advertising I've removed their link and got rid of their other post.. Mellow Birds anyone?


----------



## Mrbeanscoffee (Mar 22, 2018)

I did come back to see your post







and honestly i appreciate the feedback!


----------

